# My Colnago Titanio



## x-free (Jun 22, 2012)

I had this frame for a while, and just recently with the help of my local bike-shop, I had it re-painted. 

The build list -
Frame: Colnago Master Bititan 53cm
Fork: Colnago Star Carbon 1"
Component: 2010 Chorus 11s
Head Set: RECORD 1" 
Seat-post: PMP Ti 27.2mm 
Stem: Cinelli Grammo Ti 100mm 
Handle bar: Cinelli 42cm 
Saddle: SanMarco Regal Ti rail 
Wheel: Neutron Ultra


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Very nice. Who did the painting?


----------

